
Khan Academy’s Transition to React Native - kiyanwang
https://engineering.khanacademy.org/posts/react-native-at-khan.htm
======
valuearb
It is a best case scenario when you can build the entire app in React without
any native code. I’ve been charged with building a large Swift framework for a
React Native app, and key bugs were nearly insoluble.

~~~
devxpy
Are the swift parts needed for the UI work, or platform specific
functionality?

~~~
valuearb
Both, was a camera module that did encrypted photos.

